# Projekt Hackintosh - Jemand Erfahrungen?



## Finallin (29. Februar 2020)

Hallo Leute, ich bin schon seit immer zwiespaltigen zwischen Windows und Mac OS, ich liebe Mac OS wegen seiner Bedienung, Optik, es gefällt mir einfach. 
Windows bevorzuge ich wegen der Leistung, beides würde ich gerne zusammenbringen. Also Mac OS als Hauptsystem auf meiner "Non-Apple"- Hardware ans laufen zu bringen. 

Ich hoffe hier jemanden zu finden der dies vielleicht schon erfolgreich geschafft hat, oder dabei ist. 

Meldet euch gerne per PN bei mir. 


LG 

Finallin


----------



## Lexx (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Projekt Hackintash - Jemand Erfahrungen?*



Finallin schrieb:


> Mac OS als Hauptsystem auf meiner "Non-Apple"- Hardware


Mehr als auf Tonymacx86 kann dir hier/ich niemand erzählen.
Dort einlesen, durchlesen und dir paar "Linux"-Grundkenntnisse aneignen.

Geht schon ganz gut, ist stellenweoise aber auch recht "tricky".
(Mein unangetastetes!!! Mountain Lion läuft seit Jahren mit Logic.)
Kommt aber immer wieder zu Bastlereien und "Blutgrätschen".
Ständige Backups (Mac-Software!) und seltene Neuinstallationen miteinbegrifen.

Viel Spass und Erfolg.

PS: Ich arbeite beruflich nur unter OSX, leistungstechnisch geben sich Win und OSX 
keine Blöße. 

Und: 
Da das eine "illegale" Verwendung darstellt, ist solch ein Thread hier nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Projekt Hackintash - Jemand Erfahrungen?*

Tony Mac ist die schlechteste Anlaufstelle für ein macOS Porjekt. 
Ob es Legal oder Illegal ist wird in diesem Video beantwortet YouTube.
Der Kauf eine Gültigen Lizenz bei Apple (Vollversion) ist das A und O. Der Rest findet sich im Netz und mehr gibt es in diesem Fall nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Lexx (29. Februar 2020)

*AW: Projekt Hackintash - Jemand Erfahrungen?*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Tony Mac ist die schlechteste Anlaufstelle für ein macOS Porjekt.


Ah ja, und welche ist besser?
OSx86?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (12. April 2020)

_gelöscht, Link tot_


----------



## be-le (19. April 2020)

Ein Hackintosh, wenn er richtig installiert ist, läuft problemlos und absturzfrei wie ein normaler Mac. Nur bei der Auswahl der PC-Komponeten solltest du darauf achten, dass sie kompatibel sind. Mit Nvidia-Grafikkarten läuft MacOS Catalina nicht. Damit WLan und Bluetooth funktionieren muss eine von MacOS-unterstützte Karte eingebaut sein. 



Lexx schrieb:


> Ah ja, und welche ist besser?
> OSx86?




Es gibt die Installation mittels UniBeast und einer Vanilla-Installation mit Clover oder Opencore. Eine Vanilla-Installation ist die bessere Wahl. Clover ist ein bewährter Bootloader. Opencore ist neuer und ein viel mächtiger Bootloader, der jedoch noch in der Entwicklung ist. Opencore ist etwas schwieriger für Anfänger bei der Installation. Bei Opencore ist jedoch bei einem MacOS-Releasewechsel weniger Anpassung notwendig.


----------



## be-le (26. Juni 2020)

Hier gibt es einen Beitrag im Forum von mir, der sich mit dem Thema Hackintosh beschäftigt.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Juli 2020)

Wenn es dir nur um die Bedienung geht, könntest du auch auf ein Linux mit einer Mac ähnlichen Oberfläche gehen (z.B. Deepin oder Budgie). Das simpler zu installieren und auch die Hardwarekompatibilität ist erheblich unproblematischer. Zudem für Umme und auf jeden Fall legal.
Im Zweifel einfach mal probieren mittels Live Version vom Stick.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (19. Juli 2020)

Ich habe dem Nutzer auch schon per PN Hilfe angeboten. Leider keine Antwort. Scheint als gäbe es kein Interesse mehr.


----------

